# Marconi International Marine Communications Co Facebook page



## southwested (Sep 11, 2010)

Dear all,
I have been a member of the Marconi International Marine Communications Company Facebook page for a number of years and in this time it has remained pretty dormant. As it seems to have been a waste of a useful resource I contacted the originator of the page and have now taken over administration with a view to making it an interesting and useful forum for those specifically interested in Marconi history, equipment etc. If you are on facebook, please take alook and see if it is of interest to you and if possible join and contribute. I shall be publishing some articles on the restoration of some of the Marconi equipment in my collection over the next few months as time allows along with interesting articles, photos etc connected with the Marconi Marine company. All are welcome and I look forward to seeing you there.
Very best regards to all and stay safe.
Ed Bennett


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Is this guy trying to pinch our Sparkies?
He should be given every encouragement.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

You mustn't be jealous E-S, I am sure there must be a page for V2M9s.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Sounds a bit like HIGNFY; this weeks guest publication. The Marconi Admirers Gazette.

I carry proof that I am a member of the V2M8/9 Society, a furrowed brow and boxes of Valsartan and Adalat. And a sooty pair of dungarees, dirt under my fingernails and a habit of saying fcuk every time the igniter failed.

All Marconi Sahib's have is a touch of piles.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I am not sure I could disagree convincingly. Mine's Lisinopril and Bendroflumethiazide.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

And Uniroid-HC.

I'll see your Bendroflumethiazide and raise you 28 Bisoprolol.

The members of SN could keep a medium size pharmaceutical plant in work.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

The pot is yours!


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

It is great, thanks.


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Engine Serang said:


> Sounds a bit like HIGNFY; this weeks guest publication. The Marconi Admirers Gazette.
> 
> I carry proof that I am a member of the V2M8/9 Society, a furrowed brow and boxes of Valsartan and Adalat. And a sooty pair of dungarees, dirt under my fingernails and a habit of saying fcuk every time the igniter failed.
> 
> All Marconi Sahib's have is a touch of piles.


Don't forget the Clyde soot blowers...………..


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Perhaps the output bottle cooling uptake could have done with a version too. "Tune for maximum smoke" (You would appreciate the overload protection of the Crusader - Photoelectric 'looking' at the glow from the output bottle anodes, sort of reverse flame-eye).


----------

